# Clear 2" PVC...



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

Does anybody have a 1 foot piece they'd be willing to sell?

I don't want to purchase 10 feet of it...

Keith


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

The following location will sell 2" PVC in one foot quantity.
http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/8609/cid/2074
I have purchased one foot quantity of 2" PVC from them with no problems.


----------



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

